# Bee seed mat



## mahobee (Apr 24, 2013)

Anyone try this??
http://www.territorialseed.com/product/Bee-Feed-Mix-Seed-Mat


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

That is a rather expensive way to plant wildflowers. lots of Indian paintbrush and chicory.


----------

